
Show HN: Guess a Date's Format - apoorvmishra
https://github.com/apoorv-mishra/moment-guess
======
apoorvmishra
A simple CLI utility for guessing a date's format, try `npx moment-guess
--date 'Fri, January 30th 2020, 10:00 AM'` in your terminal.

------
rohit114
Woahh I was just looking for it!!

